# Barbed wire



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever come across anything that would make a good representation of barbed wire? Think farm fence, or electrical equipment enclosure.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick

Here's one suggestion from Chris Walas from the MLS archives.

*Barbed Wire*


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I went to an open house layout where the host had hand tied and cut each individual barb in his barbed wire fence...in HO scale. 

Doing it in our large scales should be no problem!


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

String one wire with an insulator on each post with a red insulator handle at the gate section. Put a little black box for the power supply for the electric fence next to a post.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw this on e-bay the other day 



http://cgi.ebay.com/Hudson-Allen-9401-Barbed-Wire_W0QQitemZ220398723697QQcategoryZ2635QQcmdZViewItem




and I just found this on line now 


http://www.wideopenwest.com/~tinweasel/barbed_wire_tut.html





http://www.build-a-rama.com/1_18/barbedwire_18/barbedwire_18.shtml


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Well ,I just noticed this barb wire topic and thought I remembered something like it from about 6 years ago. I used Chris's idea and made coils of barb wire rather than a fence and just gave them a light coat of red primer.Well I was out in the RR tonight and low and behold they are still laying up against the fence posts after all these years looking just like the day they were placed there.
Fred


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never done this; look for netting with woven knots (cross overs) or glue a section of them and then cut out a straight line with short barbs. An elastic materiel will pull taut between posts. 

Question? Are the wife's fish nets worth it? 

John


----------

